# Post your butterfly & Dragonfly or any other fly/ies shots



## Raj_55555 (Apr 19, 2014)

Promised Oldhippy that I'd post a few of these, so here goes. The dragonfly shot is one of my personal best macro shot using this old point & shoot. C&C Welcome & comments mandatory 

#1 Butterfly on Banana leaves







#2 The inverted butterfly






#3 A day @ the Ground level





___________________________
Others are welcome to post their shots too..


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 19, 2014)

Great, Raj!  #3 is spectacular!  Lee


----------



## HL45 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll play  



20131002-0D2A3149 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


Macro8_7-3 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


Petitjean-100-13 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


0D2A4328 by Mitch Wessels, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 19, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> Great, Raj!  #3 is spectacular!  Lee



Thanks Lee 

Great shots HL45, just love #2..


----------



## kundalini (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## spang1mw (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 19, 2014)

I chased this moth around through my yard for over half hour like some kind of Psycho. I finally got it with out the men in white showing up.


IMG_0009 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr



IMG_0001 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 19, 2014)

Great shots guys, keep them coming 

Kundalini, #3 & #5 are a class apart. Great capture.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 19, 2014)

Fine shots folks and some unique subjects you have. Would love a chance at some of those. Excellent to see thanks.

What have I got, ahhhh

_1: Make love not war_







_2: Yellow Admiral butterfly just cruising_







_3: A fly doing the blowing of the bubble trick_







_4: Fly head on _







_5: Red Admiral butterfly and the proboscis_







_6: Syrphid fly. A bee mimic _







_7: White cabbage butterfly just floating_







_8: The dreaded fly_






Oops, that better do it.

All the best folks.

Danny.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 19, 2014)

Man-oh-Man, there is a lot of talent on this forum!
All super shots!
By the way, these were taken with a trusty old Canon FD 50/3.5, a great and inexpensive legacy lens.  Lee

1 


2 View attachment 71718


3 

This guys on the job  - the yellow dots are pollen he will be spreading around.

4 View attachment 71720​


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 19, 2014)

:hail: All great shots! I can't seem to ever get a decent insect shot of any kind. Hoping to produce something when I get a monopod or tripod if that helps my issues.


----------



## baturn (Apr 20, 2014)

This would be unremarkable if I hadn't captured it with my Sigma 150 - 500.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great shots all of them Guys, but Danny did it again. And I thought you were a birder-only photographer. Really awesome shots Danny, but I can't see some of them are deleted now!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 20, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Great shots all of them Guys, but Danny did it again. And I thought you were a birder-only photographer. Really awesome shots Danny, but I can't see some of them are deleted now!



Sorry Raj  I updated to the latest online software for an album I use and it killed some of the links. All fixed 

Danny.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 20, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Sorry Raj  I updated to the latest online software for an album I use and it killed some of the links. All fixed
> 
> Danny.



#3, #4 & the last one are just awesome. I didn't know you were so good with macro. Thanks for sharing Danny


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2014)

Most of mine are with a 80-400 but i have a macro lens now so I'll try to get some decent ones this summer  :thumbup:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 20, 2014)

#1 is magnificient, I love the see through wings and the lights passing through it. Waiting for those new shots 

Here's a rather unique one I captured a while back, has anyone else seen a dragon fly like this? I've seen it only once in my lifetime.


----------



## matthewo (Apr 20, 2014)

I dont do too much smaller critters but i saw some of these large dragonfly a flying around so i tired to capture them


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 20, 2014)

wohoho!! Never seen a dragonfly in flight shots, and these are so crisp. Great shots Matthew. These are something else!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 22, 2014)

1: not flying fly







2: flying fly







3: Bzzzzzzzzz







4: Sunbathing







5: Call me Spiky






6: Look deep into my eyes.  Red Admiral butterfly. 






All the best folks.

Danny.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 22, 2014)

Danny, please tell me that #3 wasn't taken in MF. :shock:


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 22, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Danny, please tell me that #3 wasn't taken in MF. :shock:



I don't know any other way Raj. So everything I post is MF  Hey I'm too old to change. I went from shooting macro and never having to crop and now with birds where everything is cropped. Took me awhile to get use to it Raj. That was actually the hardest part.

All the best Raj.

Danny.


----------



## Edsport (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 22, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny, please tell me that #3 wasn't taken in MF. :shock:
> ...



What are you? :salute:


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 22, 2014)

I got my first decent bug shot of any kind today, and it just so happened to be a butterfly! 



052 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr


----------

